# Some new pictures



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

WOW nice tank!!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow very nice setup









but

THOSE PICS ARE USELESS WITHOUT DETAILS









lets here em how much light what type lets see some equipment pics


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

00nothing said:


> wow very nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks if you go to my website you'll see it., click on the link on the site.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice tank. coraline heaven. what fish are stocked in that beast, seems like you have quite a few.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice sw tank setup cant wait till i can start my own.


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry bout the spelling but here go's, Blonde naso, yellow tang, tiger watchman golby, perc clown, three anthis mated, one pipe fish, manderian, madis blenny, and a Leopard wrass.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam totally amazing tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey there! Nice tank! I see your a Mich reefer?


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

No sorry to say, i'm in hurricane ally, south florida.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

So youre not fishgills on michigan reefers?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

verry nice


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

super a plus :nod:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking sw tank, nice purple rocks


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

[quote name='Raptor' post='1292987' date='Dec 9 2005, 01:09 AM']
So youre not fishgills on michigan reefers?
[/quote Raptor yes i am i didn't know what you were saying, is a good site.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No problem i just seen your pics there, and was wondering.
Take care, Btw great job on the tank!


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank's guy, here'a another one of my Manderian.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i wish my tank could sustain a mandarin they are so beautiful. lovely shots!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one expensive tank. Very nice!!


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi, there's this stuff a get at my LFS it's called Bio-Genesis it looks like fine brown sand, it's eggs for copapods and anthropods plus mini star fish and other good things in it, i add a small scoop once a week, within two weeks baby copapods, it works great.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

nice tank! how big is it?


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

125 gallon


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mmmmmm coraline!!! awsome take man, shows you've worked hard on it


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice colors in that tank!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow







lots of purple...NiCe PiCs..!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Beauty tank mate!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

sweet ass tank!


----------

